# My Tombstones and Vortex Style Fogchiller



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So here are my tombstones (first time I have made any) and my Vortex style fogchiller. I made the tombstones from wood doors I had laying around and the vortex fogchiller, well, from the never-ending thread about the thing here...LOL.

tombstones and vortex fog chiller pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work. I like the idea of using the old doors for the tombstones.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Great tombstones. They look totally original and real and like nobody elses. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

October, thanks. I posted some night shots of my cemetery so far with my blue flood lights. Everything is not put up yet, I just wanted to see how my tombstones and pillars would look like with the blue floods.

my yard so far pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the weathering on the tombstones, looks great.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are GREAT! I love the weathering too! That is something I am still working on with mine! 
Love the blue lighting! It is my favorite way to highlight a cemetery!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Have a chance to test the chiller yet?


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Very smart idea on the grill for the fog chiller. It's always nice when things just fit together easily like that.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Moondog, yes, I have tested my chiller. It even works fine with my 400W fogger. If they are still on sale I'm going to try to get me a 1000W one for this year. If not, then I will save up for a higher output one for next year. I have an ice-chest chiller like the one from GotFog.com, and I like the vortex style better.

Magic Taco, well, it was simple math for me, I measured the dia. of the trash can, and saw the dia. of the grill, and said "HEY...they fit".

Ghostess, thanks for the compliment. I am surprised I even got that much done since I had knee surgery.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice stones..doors make excellent tombstones


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Super nice job for first time out Lily. And to think you could only improve from here on out!! hahaha. I love the outgrown lawn look and the lit posts in the background. It really adds so much depth to your scene (unlike fence in foreground). You are sure to give every haunt in the neighborhood a run for their money. Hope you'll be able to post pictures when all is done. 

BTW I like your use of the garbage can/grill grate. How difficult was it to cut the grating? What did you use.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very cool tombstones. I like that you used the grill too, good thinking!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Tombstones! I really like the pics with the lighting, great job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very realistic tombstones. Great paint job and detailing. Love the lighting. I won a mini-vortex in a contest and am looking forward to giving it a go. If it works out well I might try to build a larger one like yours.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. Did you use some kind of appliqué on the tops of the tombstone?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good job! I like weathered tombstones and the lighted columns in the background pull it all together. Post some pics with the fog, too!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

frstvamp1r said:


> Moondog, yes, I have tested my chiller. It even works fine with my 400W fogger. If they are still on sale I'm going to try to get me a 1000W one for this year. If not, then I will save up for a higher output one for next year. I have an ice-chest chiller like the one from GotFog.com, and I like the vortex style better.
> 
> Magic Taco, well, it was simple math for me, I measured the dia. of the trash can, and saw the dia. of the grill, and said "HEY...they fit".
> 
> Ghostess, thanks for the compliment. I am surprised I even got that much done since I had knee surgery.


Is there a how too on how to do one of those Votex chillers. I cant quite see how the tubes are placed inside.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Is there a how too on how to do one of those Votex chillers. I cant quite see how the tubes are placed inside.


OK I just looked at it again. I see how its done. Cool looks pretty easy to do.


----------

